# Motobecane's Frames and The Others Separated at birth? (MTB & Road)



## field3 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Guys:

I recently purchased one of the last '08 MTB Fantom Teams. About 55% of my decision was based on componentry and weight of the bike. 40% was the price and 5% was the frame. I am still curious about the last 5% though being that frames are purchased from similar fab plants that Trek, Kona, Fuji, etc purchase from. This leads me to ask the following questions ranging from quality, durability, and similarities to competitors bikes...

Does this mean that Motobecane purchases the runt of the litter?

Has anyone experienced durabilities issues? From frame bends to cracked welds?

Which bikes from other bike companies do the Fantom frame to the Immortal frame represent? If you have comparisons on their other frames definitely post the pix!

I'm still looking for bike similarities but if you can beat me to the punch even better! This would definitely help Motobecane gain some credibility in the market without having the typical 'canned' reviews that we are seeing.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

This has been discussed to death already, on this forum and others. You need only make use of the "search" feature.

But to save you the trouble, here's some quick answers to your questions: 

The Fantom of the past couple years comes out of the Ideal factory and is the same as the Fuji cross bike.

The build quality is no better or worse than your average Taiwanese bike.

If you don't mind buying from a company that has obvious unethical advertising policies and spartan buyer support, then they represent a decent value in the marketplace.

Your bike buying decision should probably be at least 75% for the frame, not 5%, unless you plan on dumping the frame and just using the components, which you could get cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Word on the street is that their road frames are actually pretty good. It is on the MTB frames that they save all the money.

An industry insider that is friends with a shop rat that I talked with on the phone said the MTB frames are complete garbage!

As long as your bike is a road bike you should be set.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

field3 said:


> Hey Guys:
> 
> I recently purchased one of the last '08 MTB Fantom Teams. About 55% of my decision was based on componentry and weight of the bike. 40% was the price and 5% was the frame. I am still curious about the last 5% though being that frames are purchased from similar fab plants that Trek, Kona, Fuji, etc purchase from. This leads me to ask the following questions ranging from quality, durability, and similarities to competitors bikes...
> 
> ...


I don't know if I'd call them 'runts of the litter.' It seems from what I've heard (and don't have an inside line to the Chinese bike industry) they either buy over-runs or get a good deals when a factory has excess capacity. They spec them fairly nicely and have their own branding put on them. The LBS/mail order has also been talked to death. Both have their advantages.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Motobecane - Mtbr.com Forums


----------



## field3 (Nov 3, 2007)

sonex305 said:


> Motobecane - Mtbr.com Forums


Thanks for the post! Yeah I posed the same question there too. Being that MB has a Road and MTB line.

Thanks!


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have met a few guys out on MTB trails here locally that ride Motos...I think one of them was a Fantom Comp? At any rate, the guy said he had the bike for a couple years, rode it 2-3 times per week average...and he said he had no problems with it and loved the bike. The other guy I specifically remember was riding an entry level Moto...not sure which one (I think he said he paid around $400)...but he also had no issues with his bike. I always try to talk to folks on BD bikes, because I eventually will get one of their MTB's as well....probably a light one since my other 2 mountain bikes are beasts. Of the people I have talked to on the trail, none have indicated any serious issues and pretty much all of them have said they enjoy the bikes. Hope this helps...


----------



## field3 (Nov 3, 2007)

California L33 said:


> I don't know if I'd call them 'runts of the litter.' It seems from what I've heard (and don't have an inside line to the Chinese bike industry) they either buy over-runs or get a good deals when a factory has excess capacity. They spec them fairly nicely and have their own branding put on them. The LBS/mail order has also been talked to death. Both have their advantages.


True and I hate to belabor the subject but I havent noticed any posts regarding image comparisons between the big name brands and MB... so I figure this would be a good place to start?


----------



## field3 (Nov 3, 2007)

tennis5 said:


> I have met a few guys out on MTB trails here locally that ride Motos...I think one of them was a Fantom Comp? At any rate, the guy said he had the bike for a couple years, rode it 2-3 times per week average...and he said he had no problems with it and loved the bike. The other guy I specifically remember was riding an entry level Moto...not sure which one (I think he said he paid around $400)...but he also had no issues with his bike. I always try to talk to folks on BD bikes, because I eventually will get one of their MTB's as well....probably a light one since my other 2 mountain bikes are beasts. Of the people I have talked to on the trail, none have indicated any serious issues and pretty much all of them have said they enjoy the bikes. Hope this helps...


Hey Tennis5 (I play Tennis too!) 

Anyways... yeah looking at the type of MTB frame they are using it seems like its pretty dated.. but I guess the 4 point is essentially tried and true? The wheelset choice for their set up is pretty questionable though being that they are using Vueltas and they dont seem to have the strongest fan base... I'm thinking about taking them into an LBS and having the spokes tightened before taking them out for a ride...

Also the rear shock that they are using, the Rockshox MC3.R, has gotten alot of mixed reviews as well....

I wish consumer reports did an article on MB  that would save a world of pain for the consumer....


----------



## field3 (Nov 3, 2007)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> This has been discussed to death already, on this forum and others. You need only make use of the "search" feature.
> 
> But to save you the trouble, here's some quick answers to your questions:
> 
> ...


Yeah as far as Road bikes go I'd definitely concentrate on frame type/quality past 65% (not so much as 75%) .. One thing I did notice about the CF Immortals was that the joint from the seat stay to the dérailleur hanger isnt as fused as Fujis or Treks... what is your opinion on that? (see screenshot)


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

field3 said:


> Hey Tennis5 (I play Tennis too!)
> 
> Anyways... yeah looking at the type of MTB frame they are using it seems like its pretty dated.. but I guess the 4 point is essentially tried and true? The wheelset choice for their set up is pretty questionable though being that they are using Vueltas and they dont seem to have the strongest fan base... I'm thinking about taking them into an LBS and having the spokes tightened before taking them out for a ride...
> 
> ...


Oh yah? Where are ya? I play at USTA level 4.5 here in the Atlanta area...try to get out 3 times a week at least...I love it! My internet bikes...I have taken them all to the local bike shop after I get them put together just to make sure everything is cool...they charge me 35-40 bucks just to go over it and make sure all my ducks are in a row. Would be great if CR would do reviews on these things, but seriously...most people that own a BD bike have good things to say about them...there are always a few that have problems, but that is true with any brand. Good luck with the bike!


----------



## field3 (Nov 3, 2007)

tennis5 said:


> Oh yah? Where are ya? I play at USTA level 4.5 here in the Atlanta area...try to get out 3 times a week at least...I love it! My internet bikes...I have taken them all to the local bike shop after I get them put together just to make sure everything is cool...they charge me 35-40 bucks just to go over it and make sure all my ducks are in a row. Would be great if CR would do reviews on these things, but seriously...most people that own a BD bike have good things to say about them...there are always a few that have problems, but that is true with any brand. Good luck with the bike!


Thanks! Yeah I'm a BD consumer but still treading carefully being that this is my first internet bike purchase... if and when I get a road bike I'll have to be a bit more meticulous about measurements...

I'm in Chicago and I'm rated around 3.5 - 4 .. so you'd prolly kick my butt  

If I'm in ATL I'll see if I'm free and maybe can pick up a quick game! I usually go there once or twice a year...


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

field3 said:


> If I'm in ATL I'll see if I'm free and maybe can pick up a quick game! I usually go there once or twice a year...


Yah, let me know...I just like getting out and hitting...beautiful weather for it right now down here too...mid 60's to low 70's for the high!


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

field3 said:


> Hey Tennis5 (I play Tennis too!)
> I wish consumer reports did an article on MB  that would save a world of pain for the consumer....


My father-in-law is a real fan, and subscribes to Consumer Reports. He makes most of his buying decisions based on their review. But from what I've seen, there've been a few times where Consumer Reports wrote reviews on subjects they have no clue about. Their reviewers would probably rate the bike with the cushiest seat as the best. Consumer Reports is fine when it comes to washing machines and microwaves, but I'm not sure they always get real subject experts when they go into other fields. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

California L33 said:


> I don't know if I'd call them 'runts of the litter.' It seems from what I've heard (and don't have an inside line to the Chinese bike industry) they either buy over-runs or get a good deals when a factory has excess capacity. They spec them fairly nicely and have their own branding put on them. The LBS/mail order has also been talked to death. Both have their advantages.


You don't need to get "overstock" or "over runs" to get a good deal on frames. If you called one of the major Taiwanese factories and asked for a run of 1000 bikes, specced just like some other company's bike, they will sell them to you very inexpensively. You can get a carbon frame for $100, then sell it for $1000. The Fantom Pro frame that I have probably had a cost around $50 or less.


----------



## field3 (Nov 3, 2007)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> My father-in-law is a real fan, and subscribes to Consumer Reports. He makes most of his buying decisions based on their review. But from what I've seen, there've been a few times where Consumer Reports wrote reviews on subjects they have no clue about. Their reviewers would probably rate the bike with the cushiest seat as the best. Consumer Reports is fine when it comes to washing machines and microwaves, but I'm not sure they always get real subject experts when they go into other fields. Maybe I'm wrong.


Good point... I'm not too sure who would want to review sub $2k bikes unless they were by some big name brands...oh well...


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

sonex305 said:


> Motobecane - Mtbr.com Forums


Craig, I dont want to hijack a thread or anything, but did I hear you say the other day you had a Moto 29er? I am considering one...just wondered which one you had and what it weighed in at...thanks, C


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Motobecane's frames are very good quality. Unless someone has been to the factory and seen an operation that is producing "seconds" or "overruns" and labeling them with a Moto sticker, please stop speculating because the more you talk about that, the more the uneducated start to believe they are crap. That is not the case.



> An industry insider that is friends with a shop rat that I talked with on the phone said the MTB frames are complete garbage!


And my sisters' friends' cousins' mom's dog spoke with his mailman while he was chewing on his leg and the mailman said his friends' girlfriends' father was friends with a Marine stationed in Taiwan that once took a tour through the factory that makes Motos and said that one of the workers there claims they use inferior aluminum and instead of welding they glue the frames in all the mountain bikes in hopes that they fail so the consumer will be unhappy with their purchase and never buy from BD again. It's the perfect marketing strategy for a company that doesn't want to succeed.

Stoooooopid...:mad2:


----------

